# Purple Honey



## GeorgiaPeach (Apr 5, 2008)

My hubby and I are in our second year of backyard beekeeping. Yesterday we extracted our second harvest for this year and were so surprised and excited to see that 9 of the 14 frames contained purple honey. It is a beautiful, light purple color and very delicious to the taste. We read that conditions have to be almost perfect for this to happen and that the color most likely comes from cotton, alfalfa or kudzu. We live about 30 miles outside Atlanta so we're thinking kudzu-it's everywhere. Anyone had experience with this before? Since it would seem to be a delicacy, how would you price the honey?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

A friend once gave us a pint of dark purple honey that came from north Ga i. He said he thought it may have come from blackberries that had started to sugar.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

That indeed would be kudzu honey if that's in bloom now. Supposedly has a grape flavor to it. A report from another GA beekeeper:

Steve's Apiary: Purple Honey

Martin


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, kudzu blooms smell like grape koolaid. I've never tasted honey from them. It ought to. E interesting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This purple honey is from NC.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/197276-we-got-purple-honey.html


 Al


----------

